
Security things in Linux v4.3 - mynameislegion
https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2016/09/26/security-things-in-linux-v4-3/
======
MichaelMoser123
this article explains the SMAP feature - Jonathan Corbet really knows how to
explain things.

[https://lwn.net/Articles/517475/](https://lwn.net/Articles/517475/)

------
ajdlinux
For those who were slightly confused as to why this post talks about 4.3 when
4.8 is a few days away from release - if you miss it at the end, Kees is just
catching up and will do more posts covering 4.4 to 4.8 :)

------
daurnimator
Ambient capabilities seems to finally make capabilities usable!

~~~
bluecmd
Yes, and together with systemd it makes it super trivial to run stuff on
things like privileged ports or sending ICMP and stuff like that. Great stuff!

------
hackits
Do you have any video/audio of the talk?

~~~
tux1968
He gave two talks, the one he referenced in the article, "The State of Kernel
Self Protection Project", is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMkCKeZ8xZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMkCKeZ8xZw)

All the available videos from the Linux Security Summit are listed here:

[https://www.linux.com/news/linux-security-summit-
videos](https://www.linux.com/news/linux-security-summit-videos)

